
Tremendous demand for stationary storage outstrips Tesla 2020 supply capability - toomuchtodo
https://www.utilitydive.com/news/tremendous-demand-for-stationary-storage-outstrips-teslas-2020-supply-ca/577157/
======
toomuchtodo
> "We have seen an inflection point in interest for utility level storage,
> primarily driven by progress in reducing costs. At the moment, the demand
> level for this product remains above our capacity," the company said in its
> update.

